# Variations - Tyco Days of Thunder



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Can anybody tell me how many variations there are of the Tyco Days of Thunder slot cars? front air dams, no fornt air dams, Lumina on windshield etc.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

There are a couple of good sites that show the variations. Here are some links.

http://members.cox.net/gunnerbill/tyco_NascarDOT.htm
http://www.trackhobbies.com/NASCAR.html


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

From Dan's book I count 17.


----------



## ItsaDryHeat (Jan 10, 2004)

I posted these some time ago in the rare slots thread. the two cars in the middle are a one off deco master and an indy car one off. I'm still mystifed how an indy car got in the mix. I thought Days of Thunder was about stockers.


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

To save you from being mystified any longer about the indy, you could send it my way,never seen one before and I do like it ,Darn something else to TRY and find,the slot car hunt never stops,thats why I enjoy the hobby


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Great info guys, looks like I have a long way to go but thats whats great about this hobby. That Indy car is sweet.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

If you are collecting original Tyco cars ignore the chrome cars and the blue #3 Tyco if it is green plastic painted blue. The people that bought the old Tyco inventory made them.

I will post pics of the ones I have in the "My Slo Things" thread


----------



## Tanduay (Jan 19, 2009)

I was wondering about those. I've seen them up for $80+ depending on which decal\tampos. So they are not "test shot" Pre-Prod" etc etc. Good to know. Seems there are alot of sellers on Ebay using those terms for "chromed out" blank or over spray versions of a wide variety of bodies. Just a word to newbies would be ...Know your sellers and probably ask questions here first before dropping big $$ on a newly made prototype.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Cubic$Racing,
I only collect the airdam, no windscreen sticker cars. Just need the Miller #2 to complete the set. The rarer ones are not cheap. I won this one the other day.
OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290391298684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> Hey Cubic,
> I only collect the airdam, no windscreen sticker cars. Just need the Miller #2 to complete the set. The rarer ones are not cheap. I won this one the other day.
> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290391298684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




From what I have seen if that #3 is mint you got a very good deal, I have seen it in the $125 range


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

125.00?, If it's the molded black lumina.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

ItsaDryHeat said:


> I posted these some time ago in the rare slots thread. the two cars in the middle are a one off deco master and an indy car one off. I'm still mystifed how an indy car got in the mix. I thought Days of Thunder was about stockers.



Do you actually display your days of thunder cars on marble,or is that a Furniture fixture?


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Im Paul said:


> 125.00?, If it's the molded black lumina.


In the past few years I have seen Ebay auctions where the blue #3 went in that $125 range and also posted on my HO slot cars stores. The black #3 you are talking about is that a Earnhardt #3? I have been a long time Earnhardt fan so I have many of his HO slots.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Not talking about the black Earnhardt #3.I was referring to the Blue tyco mall race promo car #3,painted blue & molded in black.The blue tyco lumina #3was mass produced in a couple of different ways.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Cubic said:


> I have been a long time Earnhardt fan so I have many of his HO slots.


Do you have the airdam lumina that was sold at k-mart in a set?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Never realized that they had so many variations on that version.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I still have the box to the air dam set I got form Kmart. We raced the heck out of those cars. With guard rails on the track, the 3s and 43s came off the cars pretty quick. I remember scraping one of the small 3s off the front fender with my thumb nail, was just finishing it off really. We never thought anything about it. After all, I could always go up to Kmart and get another set, right? Eventually everything got worn off, so I dropped the 3 car in a cup of **** n Span to strip it. It took everything but the bottom silver paint and the red outline. (I'm about to confess Earnhardt blasphemy) I then taped off the red line, and shot the silver a bright bus yellow. It was perfect, and matched exactly the 2s and Miller Genuine Draft decals I had got from a couple of 10th scale r/c kits. This was before HO decals. I now had a great looking Rusty Wallace Pontiac. I used this car for a couple years on road coarse races. I forget what I sold it for. I happen to see it last year as a prized part of someone else collection. I wish I had some pictures of it to show you. It sure was a looker. Rusty should have never switched to Ford.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This is slightly off the original topic, but the airdam version of the #3 Goodwrench only came in some of the K-Mart sets. Later versions of the set had no air dam. As I've mentioned before, I was told the airdam was removed so that the bodies could be used for TCR chassis.

The #3 Goodwrench with airdam is apparently notorious for having a very weak deco. The #3, especially on the roof, can come off very easily. Even in a new boxed set, the deco could be slightly worn. So before you pay big bucks for that unopened set, be sure it has the right version of the car and that the car is pristine.

On the #3 Tyco, there were a number of these that came over from Singapore in the late 1990s and early 2000s. The bodies are very fragile and can easily crack if you are not very careful. The greenish #3 Tyco is not an "official" Tyco release and it's plastic is very fragile.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The air dam cars also had a hard time getting through the banked turns.


----------

